# Bull Redfish Mosquito lagoon!



## FLfishman (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## bhdawgs (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks for sharing... what are your thoughts on the lagoon being overfished?   I have heard its really difficult to catch anything substantial there anymore unless you are in a kayak.


----------



## FLfishman (Feb 26, 2015)

That was my first time over there, we got there at 4pm on Saturday and put the boat in for a couple hours check out the lagoon. Boat ramp only had a couple trucks there and almost no one on the water. The next day we were the first boat at the ramp but by the time we were launched there were 5 more trucks. That set the pace for the day. Boats and paddle vessels everywhere. We couldn't believe the amount of pressure that area gets. We found schools of smaller fish up to 25" and they ate for us but by the time we made our first cast there were 3 more boats on the flat polling over. Its like the Boca Grande for redfish. We had fun and caught fish, just not the quality we were hoping for. Headed for the panhandle tomorrow, some of the best fishing in FL.


----------



## bhdawgs (Feb 27, 2015)

FLfishman said:


> That was my first time over there, we got there at 4pm on Saturday and put the boat in for a couple hours check out the lagoon. Boat ramp only had a couple trucks there and almost no one on the water. The next day we were the first boat at the ramp but by the time we were launched there were 5 more trucks. That set the pace for the day. Boats and paddle vessels everywhere. We couldn't believe the amount of pressure that area gets. We found schools of smaller fish up to 25" and they ate for us but by the time we made our first cast there were 3 more boats on the flat polling over. Its like the Boca Grande for redfish. We had fun and caught fish, just not the quality we were hoping for. Headed for the panhandle tomorrow, some of the best fishing in FL.





Yeah,  I fish in the Big Bend area several times a year for that reason alone....


----------



## flatsmaster (Feb 27, 2015)

I live in the area and fish it all the time and this is not the best time of yr to catch the monster reds ....and truly 1 of the few places u can catch them on light tackle ...  Plenty of fish but like anywhere prolly 80% of the fish in 30% of the water ... We just had a tournament with 53 boats and 30 something teams weighed 2 fish ... There is pressure on them but we still find fish and catch plenty .... Nothing better to me then sightfishing and watching 1 eat !!! The pic is the Giants during the spawn ... Pretty crazy


----------



## FLfishman (Feb 27, 2015)

Yeah that's SICK!  when is the best time to catch the studs? We caught plenty of fish just thought we would find some big boys. Awesome place im sure if we had more time we could have found better fish.


----------



## flatsmaster (Feb 28, 2015)

FL fishman the best time is usually July/Aug but be ready for the real Boca Grande action .... We all no where they usually spawn and we have hundreds of guides in the area and they all want that Kodak moment for there charter ... Go first thing and usually if u can find them u can catch 3 or 4 before the herd shows up and the rudeness begins ... My daughter with her biggest so far on 10lb braid and 2500 ci4 ... They always want to catch 1 bigger so it's funnt to hear them complain about it ONLY being 40 inches long !!!!!


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Feb 28, 2015)

I used to fish the lagoon a lot. Not only giant reds but gigantic trout! It is just not fun to me anymore. I seldom can go during the week. On weekends there are boats everywhere! I know how to catch reds and approach a school that has other boats fishing the opposite side. But heaven help the poor new guys or guys taking their family who are unfamiliar with how spooky these schools are. I've seen poor guys cussed out and threatened over scaring fish.
I stick to the west coast above Homasassa anymore. The reds and trout don't average as big but I can be relatively alone even on the busiest day and fish are liberally spread out over huge areas on the gulf side.


----------



## FLfishman (Feb 28, 2015)

Yeah that's a nice fish!!


----------



## Chap (Mar 1, 2015)

I love awesome pics of bull reds!


----------



## GSUeagle8 (Mar 3, 2015)

That is one great looking red right there! Awesome fish!


----------

